# RIP - "Guess Who" - Kurt Winter



## Wild Bill

I took this from a post on the Garnet Amps Yahoo Group page. I doubt if it was copywritten and I'm sure the author wouldn't mind, given the circumstances...


"Winnipeg boy done good:

"Kurt was born on April 2, 1946 at Misericordia Hospital. His mom and
dad were Sally and Frank Winter, of French and Hungarian descent.

"Kurt's granny had a big influence on his life. At the age of 12, she
gave him a violin. About a year later, granny co-signed a loan with
Kurt for $5 at a pawn shop on Main Street for his first guitar. This
was the beginning of a guitar player who put Winnipeg on the map.

"Kurt's first band was The Flares, then The Ramrods, The Cavaliers,
The Syndicate, Sons and Lovers, Gettysburg Address, The Fifth,
Bubbles, Papa Pluto, Brother, and The Guess Who.

"Kurt brought just himself to each gig. He was a meat and potatoes
guitar player. His solos could send shivers up your spine. Joe Walsh
and Eric Clapton seemed to think so.

"These are Kurt's words: 'We missed Carnegie Hall but we played at
the White House. Oh, I forgot my black tie. We were the first rock
and roll band (Guess Who) to play at the Grand Ol' Opry with Johnny
Cash.'

"Some of Kurt's songs he wrote and co-wrote were: All Hashed Out,
Attila's Blues, Bus Rider, C'Mon Little Mama, Cardboard Empire, Clap
for the Wolfman, Do You Miss Me Darlin', Fiddlin', Follow Your
Daughter Home, Hand Me Down World, Hang On to Your Life, Heartbroken
Bopper, Long Time Coming, Musicione, Never Trust a Chorus Girl, One
Man Army, Pain Train, Rain Dance, Running Back to Saskatoon, Second
Time Around the Wood Pile, Sending Money, and So Long Bannatyne.

"There are a total of 40 songs that Kurt recorded. He was a down to
earth, honest, fun-loving easy-going man. If you ever met the man who
played the music you love, you were blessed.

"Kurt, we have lost so much since you have gone, But your music still
plays on and on. You are so respected as a guitarist and composer.

"Thank you for your lifelong honesty, humbleness and generosity. We
all love you and miss you. Vikki XOXO."

Kurt Winter was one of the best who rocked Winnipeg dance halls when
us boomers were young. Loved those dances, loved getting to watch
future stars like Kurt give it to us live and very loud one weekend
after another. Unforgettable.

Now pour yourself a whatever, put on some Winter, and enjoy the ride,
kids. Oooooo yeaahhh. See ya at the dance ... "


----------



## Robert1950

I thought he died a few years ago ??? I saw him with the Guess Who twice. And YES!!! I liked Kurt Winter better than Randy Bachman.


----------

